# drain cleaner school?



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

Hi-need to educate my 2 boys, how ro clean drains. Any formal schools or manufacturers offering cable or jetter training for a fee? Mike


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I think some Tech schools offer it, but im not sure about your area. call around


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Why just drain cleaning?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Spartan Tool used to offer a school called "International Institute of Sewer & Pipe Cleaning" Ran by Erinie Weber. http://web.archive.org/web/200008230...institute.html


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Better off becoming a plumber first. There is more to drain cleaning than jaming a snake down a pipe.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

At one time I heard there was something in Texas, I don't know. 
I just went to the US Jetting "Better Jetter" seminar a couple weeks ago. That was awesome!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> At one time I heard there was something in Texas, I don't know.
> I just went to the US Jetting "Better Jetter" seminar a couple weeks ago. That was awesome!
> 
> In Christ,
> ...


 Where did they hold that? And was it only to people that had bought their jetters?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Love to go to something like this. But there too far away.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I graduated from the University of H.K. Send them there and they will really learn.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

birmingplumb said:


> Hi-need to educate my 2 boys, how ro clean drains. Any formal schools or manufacturers offering cable or jetter training for a fee? Mike


 
Have them go work with a drain company. Work with them get paid while they learn and gain experience then they can see if this is a field for them.


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

I learned from my father and alot of sore and broken fingers not as essy as it looks (school of hard knocks) 30 years


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Where did they hold that? And was it only to people that had bought their jetters?


Had it in St.Louis next to the airport. I don't have a US Jetter yet, but will in due time. 4k psi X 18 gpm:thumbsup: 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

birmingplumb said:


> Hi-need to educate my 2 boys, how ro clean drains. Any formal schools or manufacturers offering cable or jetter training for a fee? Mike


why can't you "educate" them?


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

on the job training is the best


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Rootster said:


> on the job training is the best


That is truly the best class a person can take. They can't give you every senerio in a class.

Good tip to tell them: don't run a cable down a tub drain until they see what type of trap it has.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

thats right if you can see how the pipe work is laid out then things will go much better in fixing there problem and yes always check a trap before running a cable in the line if posible saves alot of problems


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Another good tip is, always take the time to look around for a proper clean out.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

One of my bosses paid for an all day class given by Spartan Tool.

The debate between drum and sectional was alive and well in the classroom. 


When the operator of the 1065 wound that drum up to break 1" solid wood dowels in the pipe, and the sectional guys jumped out of their seats from the loud bang,


I knew I'd be a drum man from that day forward, forever. 


Signed,


Sectional man for the first half of his career. :laughing:


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

the 1065 is one mean machine


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> One of my bosses paid for an all day class given by Spartan Tool.
> 
> The debate between drum and sectional was alive and well in the classroom.
> 
> ...


Come on now Dunbar...
We all know the sectional machine users say a drum machine can't do that!:laughing:

I'm not a masochistic sectional machine user so I go ahead and do it with a drum machine...
Good thing I don't know any better!:yes:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have always said its not the machine its the MAN running it


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

But the machine does help


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Give me any brand machine in good working order and properly sized for the job, I will be able to use it and get the line open.

I have been on many jobs where the line is a blind back to back fitting, and have gotten that line open, only to be told I got lucky. I had to show that person that said I got lucky that I was able to make the turn every time I stuck the rodder in the drain. He tired and could not do it. Why was I able, experience in knowing how to "feel" the cable and picture in my minds eye what the end of my rod is doing as it goes down the drain. No school can teach anyone that. All they can do is teach you how to safely use the equipment, time and experience will teach you how to open drains.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Very true SR, The best way for a person to get into sewer cleaning and learn is to do it and best to be with someone that can help them along with advice. No school can teach you what a guys learns from years of experience.


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

running a sewer cable is like fishing you feel the line when you have a bite that is why there is pro fishermen and pro sewer cleaners you learn while you are on the job and that can not be taught in any class room and yes any pro sewer cleaner can clear a pipe with any good working sewer machine,i just perfer spartan machines but i do like the dual eel machine for long runs (outside cleanout) School of hard knocks 30 years and still going strong


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Give me any brand machine in good working order and properly sized for the job, I will be able to use it and get the line open.
> 
> I have been on many jobs where the line is a blind back to back fitting, and have gotten that line open, only to be told I got lucky. I had to show that person that said I got lucky that I was able to make the turn every time I stuck the rodder in the drain. He tired and could not do it. Why was I able, experience in knowing how to "feel" the cable and picture in my minds eye what the end of my rod is doing as it goes down the drain. No school can teach anyone that. All they can do is teach you how to safely use the equipment, time and experience will teach you how to open drains.


When you get lucky too many times in a row...
It just might be skill!:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Redwood said:


> When you get lucky too many times in a row...
> It just might be skill!:laughing:


 Now if I could only get lucky in another way :whistling2:


----------

